
Creating a Snake Game Using OpenCV-Python: For Beginners - atulkrishna10
https://theailearner.com/2019/03/10/creating-a-snake-game-using-opencv-python/
======
codetrotter
Disappointed it didn’t use any actual computer vision features.

